# API General Cure can it be used with AQ salt too?



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm treating my betta and shes fighting mighty hard against apparent internal parasites and bad stuff all around. Can the API general cure be used in tandem with AQ salt. Just curious haven't done anything but the API gen cure, shes on her second day today and is still fighting valiantly.
Thanks
Alexis


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Why are you using AQ salt? AQ salt does not treat any illness. It only sterilizes wounds. It also should not be used for long periods of time except in a the dosage of 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons since it can harm the kidneys. 

I would not use the AQ salt with the API General Cure.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

VivianKJean said:


> Why are you using AQ salt? AQ salt does not treat any illness. It only sterilizes wounds. It also should not be used for long periods of time except in a the dosage of 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons since it can harm the kidneys.
> 
> I would not use the AQ salt with the API General Cure.


Not using it, I was just wondering if it would help. Thanks i definitely won't use it then!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Metronidazole the main active ingredient in General Cure is an antibiotic and anti parasitic it also contains Praziquantel. Adding a little aquarium salt can often make medications more effective. Adding the aquarium salt at the recommended dose of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons with the general cure wont cause harm and may increase the speed and effectiveness of the meds.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

logisticsguy said:


> Metronidazole the main active ingredient in General Cure is an antibiotic and anti parasitic it also contains Praziquantel. Adding a little aquarium salt can often make medications more effective. Adding the aquarium salt at the recommended dose of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons with the general cure wont cause harm and may increase the speed and effectiveness of the meds.



Thank you for the advice! Does anyone know anything about betta fish laxatives? Im a little concerned about my girl not going as I havent seen any evidence of it since the medication started and I'm not sure if I should begn fasting her or if this would make her too weak for the medication to help rid of the parasites?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

ChibiShishou said:


> Thank you for the advice! Does anyone know anything about betta fish laxatives? Im a little concerned about my girl not going as I havent seen any evidence of it since the medication started and I'm not sure if I should begn fasting her or if this would make her too weak for the medication to help rid of the parasites?


Epson salt can work very well as a laxative for betta fish. Consider using it in a Epson salt bath for a short period of time in a container outside the aquarium as it can really drive up the hardness of the water in the display aquarium.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

logisticsguy said:


> Epson salt can work very well as a laxative for betta fish. Consider using it in a Epson salt bath for a short period of time in a container outside the aquarium as it can really drive up the hardness of the water in the display aquarium.



Awesome thank you very much! =D


----------

